# tadpoles into larger containers



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so after the initial stage of tadpole development--petri dishes....then into smallish deli cups...at what point are they again moved to a larger container..and what size is suggested until they morph out...??


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Judy S said:


> so after the initial stage of tadpole development--petri dishes....then into smallish deli cups...at what point are they again moved to a larger container..and what size is suggested until they morph out...??


What Genus are we talking about? I only work with Ranitomeya, and after the eggs hatch in a petri dish, or as I find them in vivs, I put the tads into 4oz. souffle cups where they stay until morphing.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry for rambling in advance Im scrambling around the office & just wanted to try to give some helpful tad info that i have received over time from peers..What I do with my Tincs & Ranitomeya is essentially the same, but on smaller scales somewhat... I typically take new hatched from egg Thumb tads & put them in just over an inch of water in a 32 oz Deli cup with a tiny piece of Almond leaf at first, as I see it eat & start to grow I gradually increase the water level & have it doubled within the first week.. With the Ranitomeya I have it almost half full by 2 weeks into development & by the time the tad head size is almost triples I have that 32 oz cup just over half full for the Thumb tad & about 4/5 full for a tinc tad. A long term frogger friend cautioned me about only using 16 oz of water throughout the tads life cylce... Not that you cant do it with success, but using just about 10 oz more water really encourages a healthier morph & makes ammonia build up less of a factor.. Changing water about every few days or so & using more water really has made my Thumbs morph huge enough to take down flies easy the first couple days.. I dont use a petri dish ever. I go straight form the Canister my Ranitomeya deposit tads in to the 1" of water in the 32 oz cup.. With the tincs as soon as they come out of the egg gel or I find them in the pond area swimming I do the same initially, 1" of water & bring it up gradually the first week as the tad gets stronger.. The idea being that shallow the first couple days encourages surfacing for air which instinctively most healthy tads do anyway. I cant stress enough the importance of doing a minimum of weekly water changes at least though, meaning more then once a week is ideal, but if you are suctioning out waste & feeding the amount that doesnt leave wasted food you can get away with weekly as a minimalist approach. Ive heard knuckleheads say "theres know water changes in the jungle", guess what there most certainly is... Nitrifying bacteria takes care of the ammonia buildup & fresh rain water also "changes" the stagnant water in the wild.. We do not have established nitrifying bacteria in deli cups!lol or rain water... Topping off is not enough. Can you do it without water changes, sure, but I get bigger healthier MOrphs following the guidelines I listed... Good luck with your tads & keep us posted ow they do!


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I do no water changes and have been told repeatedly that my frogs at 1 month old are as big as some other breeders frogs at 3 months old. This is for Azures and leucs


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

bsr8129 said:


> I do no water changes and have been told repeatedly that my frogs at 1 month old are as big as some other breeders frogs at 3 months old. This is for Azures and leucs


There are many factors that contribute to frog morph size & growth rates upon coming out, I have noticed that when I change water mor frequently & use more water in general that my frogs are bigger fatter & more healthier at morph time... Its just my data. To each his own.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

By the way, I initially didnt read the no before water changes!lol thats the reason for the unlike!lol Happy Holidays man


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Petri dish until egg hatches, 8oz deli container or smaller until both front legs pop. Then to the morph out of your likeing. Most peoples mistake is over feeding, a tad dosent need to much. Thats why I give them a almond leaf piece, because the tanins are beneficial and it gives them something to eat in the middle of feedings. Tads only need as much as theyll eat in an hour two to three times a week. Another mistake people make is giving tads brand new clean containers with no alge growth.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I should have identified the tadpoles: Azureus..and one lonely yellow terriblis...those particular frogs just haven't figured things out yet...I do thank the posters...these are my first tadpoles.... They are separated according to the days I pulled them..but a couple of the first two as a group are getting big..how old usually when the front legs "pop."? I've been varying the food from Pumilo's formula, frog and tad bites, and fish flakes...about every two or three days..and suck out some of the debris from the bottom using a syringe every couple of days and top off the water from a jug of distilled water with the almond leaves in it...guess I have to break out larger containers...thanks again..


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

The azures should morph out in about 60 days. I think the terribilis are the same but not certain as I havent breed them yet. But the morph time can take longer with cooler temps. Thought I'd mention that being its winter.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what has amazed me is how much larger one of the tadpoles is of the two that are currently growing...one is huge in comparison in each of the three containers...puzzling...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Judy S said:


> what has amazed me is how much larger one of the tadpoles is of the two that are currently growing...one is huge in comparison in each of the three containers...puzzling...


I've noticed that too with my leuc tads... Not sure why it happens.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

it is pretty dramatic...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Judy S said:


> it is pretty dramatic...


I think it's just the rate of growth that's different. They all usually end up about the same size when their legs pop...


----------

